# Atv Plow Air Down Force and Wings



## calikid79 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 08 Polaris Sporstman 800. I bought a 56" cycle country plow for it this summer. I was trying to move dirt and gravel with it and it seemed way too light. Also I couldn't break up packed snow with the whopping 1" of snow we had and the blade skipped alot. I was going to buy their down force kit for 100 and buy some wings. But my inner ******* kicked in and saw a old air shock, a old walmart 12v mini air compressor, some wood and some hardware. After a little work and some duct tape I have a down force plow system with over 100psi and wings to make my plow a snow box. The downforce kit I made seems to work perfect to move gravel and dirt. It will pick up the front of the atv if I give it full pressure. If it ever snows in St. Louis we will see if it works the way I want it to. I will post some pics up in a little bit.

Any feedback good or bad is appreciated. I have 10 driveways to plow and want make sure I didn't miss anything.

I also wanted to share cause I thought it was cool


----------



## revdwg (Aug 28, 2009)

how long does it take to get pressure on it with the little pump?


----------



## calikid79 (Feb 12, 2012)

About 15 seconds to get it up to 80psi. But this is a walmart compressor and gauge so not sure how accurate it is. But since it is a shock you can still move the plow up and down with the winch because it was meant to give and keep the pressure in the shock. It does bleed off some but I think it may be my plumbing or just the shock is old and bad seals. A small air tank might work better/quicker for filling it and give higher psi.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats is some ******* custom work I thought of same thing but I ended up useing a 12v acuator
Say think ur wings are to thick and wont let plow cut in to scape
Thats first thing pop in my mind when seen ur wings Think set them at a 30 degree angle would work better and ur plow will still trip 
Does it trip now with the wings on ??


----------



## calikid79 (Feb 12, 2012)

I did cut them about 1" shorter than the plow so they wouldn't scrape and the blade could trip. I know they are way too thick. We were bored and drinkin beer and thats all we had at the time to make em. I may just take them off but they do stop the windrows problem I was having.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

calikid79;1446900 said:


> I did cut them about 1" shorter than the plow so they wouldn't scrape and the blade could trip. I know they are way too thick. We were bored and drinkin beer and thats all we had at the time to make em. I may just take them off but they do stop the windrows problem I was having.


 Been there bored and drinkin beer:laughing:


----------

